# NSW Sydney Northside Ups and Downs 160912



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Yakaway (Jul 16, 2012)

Great report! You have a certain way with words!! Nice fish


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Good to see Gary took his rods down, and who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks.
Nice red Paul.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

keza said:


> Good to see Gary took his rods down, and who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks.
> Nice red Paul.


And a paddle out. God that short dump at Longie can be an utter bastard,

Nice fish!


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Great surfing skills on display there. Glad a few fish came out to play. I went for a surf and the water was freezing, coolest it has been all year.
David


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Ironically I got dumped by one of the smaller sets too. Instead of riding the crest of a wave in I mistimed my paddle for shore and came in directly between two waves, the second of which got me just as I was jumping out. Thankfully the kayak didn't roll and Tom rescued it before the next wave so no rods snapped. The swell came up quite a bit while we were out there as it was flat when we launched in the dark. I blame Dave - he was already waiting with his camera when we got back and I just knew that one of us was going to stack it.

The snapper went 64cm and just under 3kg - it was very fat for it's length. I also had another at 46cm, both taken on plastics. There were schools of bonnies and kings on the surface for a little while but they went down pretty quickly before any of us could hook up. As the school of kings swam under me I put a squid strip down on the heavy gear. Unfortunately I put it a little close to the bottom and it got snaffled and dragged into the reef in about 2 seconds and the leader came up frayed 

No complaints from me though, even after the swim. A PB snapper is never going to be bad day!


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice work Paul , on both fronts . Great Snapper and an even more impressive bail out .

Those one foot shories are fun, I beached the aircraft carrier on saturday at full noise, it worked but ripped one fin in the process.

Tom, next time hold it a wee bit closer to the lens, could pass it off as a *GT* then ;-)


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on your PB snapper Paul and great work with your evil eye lens again Dave.

I don't think regular evil eye beads can cope with your power but I've found these and I'm taking orders now for anyone interested.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

paulthetaffy said:


> The snapper went 64cm and just under 3kg - it was very fat for it's length.


Bugger! & sounds a bit like me, ATM.

I'm going to have to come back. Next week? :lol:

trev


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Terrific capturing of the moment Dave - but why do we never see any photos of you eating shit in the surf? :twisted:



kayakone said:


> I'm going to have to come back. Next week? :lol:


Do it Trev, then on to the Hub again, any excuse to go back for another pork knuckle at the German club.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Well written report (a usual), sbd. 
Nice fish, Paultts
Spectacular re-entries through the surge, Paul/avayak.

PS That is a GT, and do I have huge fingers.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Is Gary okay, has he spoken since ?
And what the hell is he ridding, it looks like he found a grade 4 rapid. 
He was lucky to escape, I can see the grim reaper lurking, top left of the picture.

For those that don't know yet, NEVER let sbd go in before you.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

MrX said:


> PS That is a GT, and do I have huge fingers.


GT = giant too*? :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Squidder said:


> why do we never see any photos of you eating shit in the surf? :twisted:


PaulB and I came in side by side, wet nearly up to the ankles, and casually sauntered up the beach. The sight of a camera was enough to get everyone else sideways and out of shape. I'm not completely heartless, I ensured there was a catcher for each unfortunate before brandishing the lens of doom.

Amazingly, Gary pretty much came through his personal washing machine more or less unscathed. So did Dave (DAC), although he didn't deserve to with his paddle leash plaited around his body. Dave in the yak is like two chimpanzees fighting in a sack, all arms and legs and blind flurry.

Tom does have huge fingers. I caught more bakers than Gary. PaulTT had a blinder. Dave broke his rudder on launch, a rod on relaunch (caught in his hat!), lost a jig and caught the only bonnie of the day. Pies were had.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

keza said:


> Is Gary okay, has he spoken since ?
> And what the hell is he ridding, it looks like he found a grade 4 rapid.


Despite what the picture implies, he actually managed to fend off that wave and land very respectfully with no drama! I must ask him to teach me the ways of the force


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Paul

Good to see you have maintained some good mojo mate. I might need to borrow some when I start to get out again over the next few weeks - just on the fishing - not on the falling out part!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

paulthetaffy said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Is Gary okay, has he spoken since ?
> ...


May 'the force be with you' Paul. Bastard. :twisted: That's bigger than mine.

Cracker snapper Paul.

trev


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Good pics, good fish and good save; I wouldn't have guessed looking at the second photo by itself that the yak wouldn't flip


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

paulthetaffy said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Is Gary okay, has he spoken since ?
> ...


Stowed rods and sounder is very liberating. Also Dave's camera is a challenge that I won't yield to (again). :?


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I think it must of been you guys out there on sunday but you were closer in.
Fished in the stinker on the northern edge of the wall for three keeper kingies largest was high seventies.
They didnt want live yakkas only live squid they really are fussy sometimes.
i miss kayaking but dont miss the sand monster :lol:

Thanks for the great reports once the water warms up its going to be a lot of fun ouit there.

Cheers Micka


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

:?: There's something about this video that made me think of this post . Can't quite put a finger on it ;-) :lol:


----------



## DAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks to paultt ididn't snap anything else on return.  
I owe you.
Nice description Dave. :? My legs weren't doing much when they hit the sand though.
Would have been v. ugly without the helpful pull up that slope. 
I still owe someone a spare rudder pin.
Managed to repair rod, section of council cleanup carbon fibre rod & epoxy seems to have done the trick... just hanging out to wiggle it on he water


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sbd said:


> Squidder said:
> 
> 
> > why do we never see any photos of you eating shit in the surf? :twisted:
> ...


Pull the other leg! 

Never, never, let Dave come in first! Don't you guys realize by now?

trev


----------

